# Where do my ports install to?



## Romanrp (Jul 30, 2010)

I have "make install clean" some ports.
They compiled and installed without any errors but now I can't find where my packages have installed to.
How can I find this out?
I went into /var/db/pkg but i didn't find anything useful there.
Sorry about this, i am a beginner to BSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2010)

Almost all ports install to /usr/local/ (binaries in /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin -- configs in /usr/local/etc/ -- start scripts in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ (but start instructions in /etc/rc.conf) in the case of services/daemons). 

The stuff in /var/db/ports and /var/db/pkg is only used to register the ports' options and status.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2010)

The files in /var/db/pkg/ are just for housekeeping. It's used by the pkg_tools to keep track of what's installed.

All ports install with the /usr/local/ prefix. So most likely you'll find the executables in /usr/local/bin/. To see exactly what a package/port installed use pkg_info(1), for example:


```
root@build:/usr/ports#pkg_version -vI | grep sudo
sudo-1.7.3                          =   up-to-date with index
root@build:/usr/ports#pkg_info -L sudo-1.7.3
Information for sudo-1.7.3:

Files:
/usr/local/man/man5/sudoers.ldap.5.gz
/usr/local/man/man5/sudoers.5.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/sudo.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/visudo.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/sudoreplay.8.gz
/usr/local/man/man8/sudoedit.8.gz
/usr/local/bin/sudo
/usr/local/bin/sudoedit
/usr/local/bin/sudoreplay
/usr/local/etc/pam.d/sudo.default
/usr/local/etc/sudoers.default
/usr/local/sbin/visudo
/usr/local/share/doc/sudo/ChangeLog
/usr/local/share/doc/sudo/README
/usr/local/share/doc/sudo/TROUBLESHOOTING
/usr/local/share/doc/sudo/UPGRADE
/usr/local/share/doc/sudo/sample.sudoers
/usr/local/share/doc/sudo/README.LDAP
/usr/local/share/doc/sudo/schema.OpenLDAP
/usr/local/share/doc/sudo/sudoers2ldif
```


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jul 30, 2010)

You can try this 


```
pkg_info -xL port_name
```
or 

```
pkg_info -xL pattern
```

To list all the files installed by the "make install" process.

You surely need also to make a "rehash" in the command cli to see the new files. 

Take a look at the FreeBSD handbook


----------



## Romanrp (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
I managed to find most of the ports I installed but not all of them. I will try reinstalling the ones that I didn't.
This thread can be locked now

edit= Found them all, the port system does rock haha .


----------

